# Torque Wrench 1/4" or 3/8"?



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd like to get an inch/lb torque wrench and wanted to know if it would be better to have a 1/4" or 3/8" unit for bike work? I already have a very nice 3/8" foot/lb tool, which is too big for many bike uses.

Thanks


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

Slim Chance said:


> I'd like to get an inch/lb torque wrench and wanted to know if it would be better to have a 1/4" or 3/8" unit for bike work? I already have a very nice 3/8" foot/lb tool, which is too big for many bike uses.
> 
> Thanks


for most bike work I use a craftsman bar type... it's a 3/8" IIRC. it was much cheaper than park's 1/4" and looks like the same thing to me.


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

I believe that the hex tool sockets will be easier to find with 3/8". I personally use the crafstman stuff (for both my bike and my car) and have been quite satisfied.


----------



## FlynRide (Feb 26, 2005)

What is the most common ranges of torque values used on bicycle parts (in either in/lbs or N/m)?

Some of the ratchet torque wrenches have different ranges and I am interested in purchasing one which falls within the most common values.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

FlynRide said:


> What is the most common ranges of torque values used on bicycle parts (in either in/lbs or N/m)?
> 
> Some of the ratchet torque wrenches have different ranges and I am interested in purchasing one which falls within the most common values.


http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=88


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

Just as important is the range. What are you torquing? Stems are what, 44 inch lbs?
Campy Bottom brackets are 50 ft lbs?
So the answer probably is you need more than one wrench for everything.
I use a 3/8 and a 1/2
1/4 sockets are readily available too.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Go with the 3/8*

It's much more useful and you can buy a step down connector to 1/4


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

More important than the size is the torque range. Park's 1/4 inch is so limited at 60 inch-lbs, that it won't even tighten most M5 bolts.

I use a big 1/2 inch for cassette lockrings and bottom bracket cups, but a 3/8 inch would do just as well. 

I still advise mechanics to learn how to tighten common M5 and M6 bolts that take torques in the 5Nm to 12Nm range, by hand. You can't take a torque wrench with you out on the road. You better know how to properly tighten your stem and seatpost clamp bolts by hand.


----------



## FlynRide (Feb 26, 2005)

I found on the Sears website that they offer a Craftsman torque screwdriver that would be a great addition to the portable tool box. 

What do you think C-40?


----------

